# Chiropractor helps IBS?



## melissa1985 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been researching about going to the Chiropractor for IBS. So many people don't ever think about the Chiropractor when they are in pain or sick. I like to go to the Chiropractor before going to my doctor usually for fevers and stuff because once I get "popped" I feel sooo much better! I never thought about going for IBS tho. I researched it and apparently it does help with IBS. It could even help for someone who has Crohn's or Ulcerative Colitis. My question is, has anyone been to their Chiropractor for this? I'm going tomorrow after work. I used to have problems with my pelvis being crooked and it rubbed on my spine and he actually fixed that and I don't hurt anymore from that but I also get joint pain a lot and I'd like to get adjusted for that but also talk to him about my IBS and if being adjusted will help that as well. Just a little thought.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

If you can find one that is a Certified Clinical Nutritionist (CCN) you can get extra bonus.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, I see a chiropractor/naturopath and he has helped me a LOT. My IBS-D has improved quite a bit and my back pain/headaches are better too. He's definitely helped me more then any MD doctor has.


----------



## 21794 (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes. The chiro helped me sooo much. I went to 3 or 4 doctors and none of them could help me. As soon as I started going to the chiropractor my stomach pains became less and less. I started out getting my back adjusted every 2 weeks. I also got these round sticky things put on my back that made my muscles tingle (not sure what the actual procedure is called). But yeah I would definitely recommend going to the chiropractor. It helped me out a lot.


----------



## cab4127 (Mar 1, 2010)

I started going to the Chiropractor because I have scoliosis but when I told him I had anxiety and IBS he said that he should be able to help with those as well. After a year of way too many hospital visits, blood tests, and awful doctors, I felt like I was flying. I haven't had an IBS flare-up since. Of course I still keep myself on a very strict diet and have to control my stress levels but I couldn't be better. I have finally been able to eat some of the foods that I miss so much without having any problems but of course I eat those in moderation. My chiro doc explained to me that if your back is not lined up properly it can pinch the nerves leading to your GI tract which can make your symptoms worse. I highly recommend going to a chiropractor but also keeping to a high-fiber diet.


----------



## alisha (Mar 6, 2010)

I went to a chiropractor to help me with my IBS-D. Unfortunately, it did not help. It actually made my symptoms worse. However, my initial reason for going was because I heard many stories from family members and friends, that they benefited from adjustments. I guess it all depends on your situation.


----------

